# Cattle Panel Chicken Run.



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We needed some more space for various ages of chickens so we made a cattle panel hoop house. The whole run has the capability of being split into 4 when needed to have different ages of chickens or to segregate a chicken if they're being picked on. It isn't done just yet. It will have half inch hardware cloth around the entire bottom to keep chickens in, the critters out, and to keep the chickens from chowing down on the vegetables that will be trellised on the cattle panels. The shed has a floor that will keep animals from digging in. The raised beds on the sides makes it more difficult to dig in/out. There will be concrete blocks on the ends. I think it will work well!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could also use pavers for the ends. I did that with my Guinea run when something tried to dig under where the man door was. It tried after I put them in place but gave up pretty quickly.

I don't see any reason why that shouldn't work well. Especially if the birds are in the coop at night. And it was a heck of lot easier to build than a pen with tons of wood and wire.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

The blocks I have for the end are super heavy wall caps. 8x18x4...I don't think we have many critters that can move them, dig under, and keep the chickens quiet enough for us to not hear from our window  It was a quick build for sure! But, I really think I'll prefer it in this particular location to a wood coop/run because I can grow things on it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had wall caps for a different pen. They worked well although I never had anything try to dig in to that pen. They were nice for stepping on when it was wet out.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We have quite a bit of clay dirt. It's hard as cement when dry....but turns squishy and slippery when wet. I have strategically placed stepping stones after fslipping and falling into 4 inches of clay mud.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh ick. I don't want to even think about how hard it was to get up out of that mess.

I'm lucky in this place, most of the top soil is sandy so it drains well and I really don't have to deal with the muck any more.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Half of our soil is really nice. Then half is horrible. The previous owners brought in a bunch of excavated fill dirt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Heidi that's beautiful! After my racoon attack last year, I bought 6 panels and did my roof over 2 big pens. They are super cool but really pricey. Mine were more than $60 a piece. I wish I could afford a whole bunch for pens and I think that if I moved I would take them with me to be recycled over and over again.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They are pricey!! The 6x6 square panels are the best price at about $25...but unless lined with something else don't do too much to keep animals in or out. They go all the way up to about $90. We went somewhere in the middle. Although, I'm pretty sure they gave me the expensive ones for less on accident. I even called to make it right and they weren't too concerned.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice! I need to do something like that. I have too many growing out right now. SIGH. It's either that or just rig up some electric poultry netting for a bit.... will probably do that for now but I am loving your new grow out!  How's the chickies coming along anyway?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

The chicks are huge...and have no where to go....hence the new grow out pen  it's so funny...I have some that get out of the large brooder and start making an escape. Then I have the Brabanters. They fly straight up, sit on the side, and are so sociable. I wasn't expecting that from them! But, they should all be moving to the new pen today. I managed to grow a bit of shade on the sides of the trellis. My husband found some old industrial shade cloth panels at work! They are 6 foot wide and 50 foot long! All I have to do is sew the ends (or cut and singe with lighter) and I'm ready to go.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, I also have a roost outside and make sure they roost out have no problem With that. ,Just make Sure that just lo,


----------

